# IUI query



## Charly (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi IUI girls

I'm new to the site and really not sure if I'm doing this right having never used a chat room before. I have found the website very informative especially around IUI.

I've just had my first IUI, stimulated by Menopur. I have 5 days left before I take my Pg test. Got to say, I'm not feeling that hopeful, I have days of feeling very positive and other days where I think its definitely not worked, I have that yucky wet feeling you have just before a period where you think its started. How do you stay positive?

The story so far: We've been trying for a year, married for two, I'm 34, DH is 29. I'm ovulating ok. My DH had sperm tests in the summer and was found to have an ok count but poor motility. When we had another test at the fertility clinic in December things seemed to be a lot better (the doc reckons its due to not boozing but who knows eh). His count for the IUI was 14 million, (not sure that's ok for an IUI or not, I've read that it needs to be over 20 million for more success but the clinic seemed happy enough). I produced two folicles (I've also read that 3 has more chance of success - any views?). We have been on this Foresight programme (has anyone else tried this?) for 4 months. The original hair analysis test showed that both of us had high levels of metal and low zinc and minerals etc (we've now sent off the next analysis). They claim to have around 78% success rate so we're keeping on with that but how long do you carry on for I'm not sure? It's not cheap and we're rattling with all the Vit/Min pills we take per day!

Has anyone tried email address removed by admin Whilst searching for fertility advice it comes up each time on the search engine. Not sure if anyone has downloaded it and what they thought? Its advice written by a woman who had unexplained fertility for years and now has 2 kids - any thoughts? I was going to check it out if this treatment doesn't work.

Anyway, many thanks for allowing me to purge.

Charly


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

hi Charly  

Hope   ends with a   for you!  I'm on day one of my   and am going up the wall already!

The keeping positive thing is har - I've aready been up and down - last night I was convinced it would work - this morning not sure etc etc!  OMG how am I going to last another 13 days!

Glad you joined in with chat - it really helps - my DH is pleased tht i've finally found people who I can chat to without feeling like i'm abnormal! 

Sent off for Foresight stuff about 2 years ago - never went through with it though - seemed expensive - we are saving for treatment etc.  BUT if it works let me know and i'll reconsider!  Plus, know this sounds vain but have long hair with highlights and never really fancied the cutting bits off bit - is that really wimpish?  


take care

c


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Try to stay positive   keep busy!

We have done Foresight but are a little sceptical of their claims. I'm not an expert but my advice is RELAX and go with the treatment you need and are advised to have from expert consultants, follow a good diet, take a good nutritional plan (such as Foresight, Marilyn Glenville, Zita West, Nutri, Solgar etc), it is a good idea to get rid of high heavy metal content in your system before TTC, keep alcohol consumption v low, get some you time to relax and chill in, etc, etc.

But try not to fall for gimmicks and scams.  

Get in touch with ya female intuition and get used to what is right for you.  

It can and will happen but sometimes it will only happen when it is meant to - no matter how desperate we all get we cannot force it!

I really hope you get your BFP you deserve it. Please keep your faith, good luck on testing day! Come back over to IUI girls for the rest of your 2ww for some girlie gossip and support, it'll be good to see you there!  

LOL and loads of best wishes, 

Charlie xx


----------



## Charly (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks very much girls for the support and advice, much appreciated.

Got my BFN this am so very sad.

We're thinking of giving it a month's break before starting again.

Very best of luck for a positive for your IUIs 

Charly

xxx


----------

